# Grumble grumble grumble



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

It's too hot today!!

And here's me thinking I could put my shorts away 

Anyone else looking forward to autumn/winter?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

No! Its so hard to get up now the mornings are getting darker 

I see the sunrise over croydon....lovely rrr:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

No I don't welcome autumn or winter. It was bad enough going into a card shop and seeing all the Christmas Cards out on display!! I suffer from S.A.D and just love the sun and blue skies.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You know what you can do with your winter!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't wait, hate this heat


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

rona said:


> I can't wait, hate this heat


Yay!

I'm over summer now!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Good Heavens! I hate Winter, long may it stay warm & sunny. No heavy clothing to wear means less washing & savings on electricity. Cool showers, yet more saving & birds not eating so much bird food, so I save money there as well.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I find heat makes people really grumpy lol but it's been so stuffy at night so cooler weather is welcomed in my house


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I enjoy the sunny blue skies and tee shirt and shorts weather, but my skin doesn't so while I'll be sad to see the end of the blue skies and sunny weather, I'll be hoping that the cooler weather brings a lull in eczema activity. 

What can I say, I'm an optimist


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

It has been very warm here also, I took Horace out at 2 for his walk, our favourite spot.. the farmers were out cutting their crops, birds of prey were circling above us, the sun was warming everything that it touched, the scent of cut grass filled the air and it felt magical.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Well, I enjoy the sunny blue skies and tee shirt and shorts weather, but my skin doesn't so while I'll be sad to see the end of the blue skies and sunny weather, *I'll be hoping that the cooler weather brings a lull in eczema activity.*
> 
> What can I say, I'm an optimist


I do agree there, nasty itchy skin, specially at night, it wakes me up.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Autumn is my favourite month.

I suffer from summer SAD so I'm depressed in summer and my mood goes up and I'm alot happy in Autumn and winter.

Roll on Autumn I say!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

poohdog said:


> You know what you can do with your winter!


Dont you know tinks had theirs capped


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Autumn is my favourite month.
> 
> I suffer from summer SAD so I'm depressed in summer and my mood goes up and I'm alot happy in Autumn and winter.
> 
> Roll on Autumn I say!


I think I've got that summer SAD thing, really can not stand summer!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Autumn is my favourite month.
> 
> I suffer from summer SAD so I'm depressed in summer and my mood goes up and I'm alot happy in Autumn and winter.
> 
> Roll on Autumn I say!


Now look what you've started...
:lol:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oooops 

Tink: it is far, far more then just 'not standing summer'.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Oooops
> 
> Tink: it is far, far more then just 'not standing summer'.


I was kidding       

Seriously though, I don't like summer


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Oooops
> 
> Tink: it is far, far more then just 'not standing summer'.


Sorry, but she posted like well more rolleyes smileys than you so she wins...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Corr look tinks...ole Jonny boys on ya heels again, give him a twirl of ya skirt :lol:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to cooler weather, even if it's just so I can take the dog out in an early afternoon rather than having to wait until the evening


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Corr look tinks...ole Jonny boys on ya heels again, give him a twirl of ya skirt :lol:


Considering she wants to be a butch body builder i very much doubt she 'does' skirts...i assume they are reserved for the poor under the thumb other half...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I love nice sunny frosty days when you can get all wrapped up, go for a walk and then warm up with a yummy big cup of hot chocolat when you get home.

I hate rainy winter days.

I have enjoyed this summer though as it has been nice to actually have one and I haven't found it to be too hot over all. 

I do get where you are coming from Tinks and I don't think you'll have too many more weeks to suffer through.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Considering she wants to be a butch body builder i very much doubt she *'does' skirts*...i assume they are reserved for the poor under the thumb other half...


Nope, but she does do shorts, and they're just as sexayyyyyyy 

Go on Tinks, give him a twirl


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I love nice sunny frosty days when you can get all wrapped up, go for a walk and then warm up with a yummy big cup of hot chocolat when you get home.
> 
> *I hate rainy winter days.*
> 
> ...


^^^ That's half of the year then 

I'm surprised we actually had a summer at all this year based on the past few years barmy weather. But hey ho, I love all weather/seasons. The mere fact that I'm alive, fit and healthy makes every day worth living IMHO.

So what if it's too warm or too cold? Wearing appropriate clothing helps


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Corr look tinks...ole Jonny boys on ya heels again, give him a twirl of ya skirt :lol:


Congratulations, you've just got rid of my appetite :laugh:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Considering she wants to be a butch body builder i very much doubt she 'does' skirts...i assume they are reserved for the poor under the thumb other half...


Under the thumb :laugh:

No, just no



MoggyBaby said:


> I love nice sunny frosty days when you can get all wrapped up, go for a walk and then warm up with a yummy big cup of hot chocolat when you get home.
> 
> I hate rainy winter days.
> 
> ...


Thank god lol



dougal22 said:


> Nope, but she does do shorts, and they're just as sexayyyyyyy
> 
> Go on Tinks, give him a twirl


Blokes shorts for the most part



dougal22 said:


> ^^^ That's half of the year then
> 
> I'm surprised we actually had a summer at all this year based on the past few years barmy weather. But hey ho, I love all weather/seasons. The mere fact that I'm alive, fit and healthy makes every day worth living IMHO.
> 
> So what if it's too warm or too cold? Wearing appropriate clothing helps


I can't wear appropriate summer clothes other than t-shirts with trousers


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I can't wear appropriate summer clothes other than t-shirts with trousers


As long as they're lightweight and comfortable, they're fine surely?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> As long as they're lightweight and comfortable, they're fine surely?


Nope, still too hot in them


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Apple, Rhubarb or Mustn't?:001_unsure:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Nope, still too hot in them


Maybe when you've lost more weight you'll be cooler? Carrying excess weight is known for increasing the body temperature.

So, that's another thing you can look forward to once you're slim - increased fuel bills


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Maybe when you've lost more weight you'll be cooler? Carrying excess weight is known for increasing the body temperature.
> 
> So, that's another thing you can look forward to once you're slim - increased fuel bills


Won't be using heating even then


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Won't be using heating even then


Well you'll be bloody cold then!

I'm the opposite to you, always cold. I had the C/H on here a couple of days ago AND hubby lit the woodburner.

I guess it's no fun being hot all the time, but I can tell you, it's no fun being cold either


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Well you'll be bloody cold then!
> 
> I'm the opposite to you, always cold. I had the C/H on here a couple of days ago AND hubby lit the woodburner.
> 
> I guess it's no fun being hot all the time, but I can tell you, it's no fun being cold either


I would prefer being cold, least I could put on layers to warm up


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I would prefer being cold, least I could put on layers to warm up


See, that's the thing, when you're naturally cold, you don't actually warm up. It's not like that.

Right now, my feet are like blocks of ice. I've had appropriate footwear on all day and then my Ugg boots since arriving home. They're my slippers as normal slippers are too cold for my frosty feet


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> See, that's the thing, when you're naturally cold, you don't actually warm up. It's not like that.
> 
> Right now, my feet are like blocks of ice. I've had appropriate footwear on all day and then my Ugg boots since arriving home. They're my slippers as normal slippers are too cold for my frosty feet


Would still prefer that to being hot


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Would still prefer that to being hot


Not when your fingers and toes go white and totally numb you wouldn't!! Then when they start to heat up they go dark red/purple and throb and get pins and needles that feels 10 times more 'prickly' than normal pins and needles :nonod:

Its horrible being so cold that you just _can't_ warm up


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Not when your fingers and toes go white and totally numb you wouldn't!! Then when they start to heat up they go dark red/purple and throb and get pins and needles that feels 10 times more 'prickly' than normal pins and needles :nonod:
> 
> Its horrible being so cold that you just _can't_ warm up


Think I would rather that than be constantly itchy, have red, itchy, sore, ugly looking rashes everywhere, being unable to sleep properly, constantly sweating and being wet, being unable to cool down


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Really?? 

Raynaud's phenomenon - NHS Choices

Raynaud's phenomenon - Complications - NHS Choices


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Think I would rather that than be constantly itchy, have red, itchy, sore, ugly looking rashes everywhere, being unable to sleep properly, constantly sweating and being wet, being unable to cool down


What about a shower? I find it helps even when I'm tired, just to cool down.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> What about a shower? I find it helps even when I'm tired, just to cool down.


Doesn't help, I'm just as itchy, red, sore, hot and sweaty as before I went in

I have it on the coolest setting and I sit in front of a fan when I get out


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm just as itchy, red, sore, hot and sweaty as before I went in


Think i've found the diet to follow on from the 5 2 diet...after reading that, i shall name it the 'i really don't feel like eating diet'...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Think i've found the diet to follow on from the 5 2 diet...after reading that, i shall name it the 'i really don't feel like eating diet'...


Ok brilliant


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Think I would rather that than be constantly itchy, have red, itchy, sore, ugly looking rashes everywhere, being unable to sleep properly, constantly sweating and being wet, being unable to cool down


Are you on medication at all?

All those things sound like they could be a side effect if you are - might be worth talking to your Dr about it to check.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Are you on medication at all?
> 
> All those things sound like they could be a side effect if you are - might be worth talking to your Dr about it to check.


Just co-codamol which I've been taking for years so I don't think it's that


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Doesn't help, I'm just as itchy, red, sore, hot and sweaty as before I went in
> 
> I have it on the coolest setting and I sit in front of a fan when I get out


What soap do you use as I have developed an allergy to lauryl sulphate in soap so I have to buy very pure soaps. The lauryl sulphate makes my skin very itchy after a shower if I accidently use other soap.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> What soap do you use as I have developed an allergy to lauryl sulphate in soap so I have to buy very pure soaps. The lauryl sulphate makes my skin very itchy after a shower if I accidently use other soap.


I use shower gel, lynx or Gillette or original source


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I use shower gel, lynx or Gillette or original source


There's your problem....you are a woman...why are you using men's products?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> There's your problem....you are a woman...why are you using men's products?


Because I don't want to use female products


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am loving this weather. The sun can stay for as long as it wants...feels lovely on my old bones! Washing gets dry and smells lush...kids can play outside and not go stir crazy indoors. Toms and chilli plantschave gone made.

Have swum in Skeggie sea and it was warm!

Sat in my garden at 10pm and it has been warm with star fille clear skies.

It is fandabbydosey!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Try something like Simple shower gel.

Jake would get covered in a rash, and I mean covered, top to toe, millions of tiny bumps, be very itchy, and hot, after a bath or shower. He uses body shop or simple stuff now, and he still gets it, but its a hundred times better than it used to be!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Try something like Simple shower gel.
> 
> Jake would get covered in a rash, and I mean covered, top to toe, millions of tiny bumps, be very itchy, and hot, after a bath or shower. He uses body shop or simple stuff now, and he still gets it, but its a hundred times better than it used to be!


It's happens whether I shower or not though


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's happens whether I shower or not though


Have you spoken to your doctor about it?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Have you spoken to your doctor about it?


No

Really don't want to have to get my rashes out for him


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No
> 
> Really don't want to have to get my rashes out for him


But he's a doctor, its his job and he could probably help you. I'm sure he's seen worse.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> But he's a doctor, its his job and he could probably help you. I'm sure he's seen worse.


Doesn't matter, he hasn't seen mine, that's the point :laugh:

Could show him the ones on my feet but I can't get shoes on to get down there lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Doesn't matter, he hasn't seen mine, that's the point :laugh:
> 
> Could show him the ones on my feet but I can't get shoes on to get down there lol


What do you wear when you go out?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> What do you wear when you go out?


Trainers usually

And please don't recommend anything else, I wear trainers because they are not girly


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Trainers usually
> 
> And please don't recommend anything else, I wear trainers because they are not girly


Wouldn't dream of saying what shoes to wear.....but I do like red or dead, cos they are comfy 
So you can get shoes on.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Wouldn't dream of saying what shoes to wear.....but I do like red or dead, cos they are comfy
> So you can get shoes on.


No I can't get shoes on at the moment because of the two rashes I have on my feet


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Trainers usually
> 
> And please don't recommend anything else, I wear trainers because they are not girly


They can be.....





































And the piece de resistance..... *drum roll*









Sorry Tink, couldnt resist :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> They can be.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear none girly ones 

Nike shox usually


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cant you wear flip flops if your rashes are too bad for trainers?

You might just need some daktocort (spelling?) to clear it up - I've had that before for a rash on top of my foot, cleared it up in no time - was a fungal infection apparently - how I got that on top of my foot I'll never know!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Can't wear flip flops

Don't have any anyway, couldnt find any none girly ones


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Can't wear flip flops
> 
> Don't have any anyway, couldnt find any none girly ones


Burtons sell them, and I think New Look blokes dept - and Sport and Ski shops sell them cheap too, if you have one near you, and ever want a pair 

JD Sports do them too 

http://www.jdsports.co.uk/men/mens-footwear/flip-flops-and-sandals/


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks but looking at them they wouldn't be suitable


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am excited for autumn/winter, for Christmas, Snow, fuzzy sweaters, hot cocoa, soft snuggly blankets and lots more


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just co-codamol which I've been taking for years so I don't think it's that


codine does actually raise your body temp, also makes you itchy and mood swings too, but defo watch how much you take as you can get addicted too even that amount and its the paracetamol that really does damage codine can also cause headaches and constipation


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> codine does actually raise your body temp, also makes you itchy and mood swings too, but defo watch how much you take as you can get addicted too even that amount and its the paracetamol that really does damage codine can also cause headaches and constipation


Thanks

The doctor has told me all this

Bu tbh the good outweigh the bad, the good being they enable me to have some form of a life


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Warm!!! Think I must be an alien on another planet 

Had a jacket on yesterday on our walks , and had to put a cardigan On last night whilst lounging about watching tv.

Warm....huh!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Warm!!! Think I must be an alien on another planet
> 
> Had a jacket on yesterday on our walks , and had to put a cardigan On last night whilst lounging about watching tv.
> 
> Warm....huh!!


It's like 76f in here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I luv spring and autumn, winter ugh hate shoveling sidewalks, scraping car windows and the snow drifts....Nope not looking forward to minus 30 and don't like the plus 30's either...now the dogs well they love the minus 30


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tinks, if the irritation was that bad, you'd find a way to get yourself to the doctors and ask him to look at the rash. And if you were embarrassed about showing a _male _doctor the extent of the rash, you could ask to see a woman doctor but tbh if it were that bad you wouldn't care if the doctor was male, female or ET, so long as they could help you.

I usually have a level of empathy for people with itchy skin, because I live with it constantly, but that goes out of the window if you're not prepared to help yourself. You've been given a handful of suggestions to try and you're just pooh poohing them.

Here's a few more, before I go to work;

Ice pack on the irritation (YES, it works)
Antihistamines 
Itch relief cream (available over the counter. Doctors can also prescribe prescription strength steroid creams)
A COOL shower or bath will bring your body temperature down slowly and should avoid it jumping back up again once you get out. Additionally, try to avoid any sudden changes in ambient temperature. 
Don't know if this applies, seeing as you tend to prefer men's gear anyway, but try wearing loose clothing.

Trainers will cause your feet to sweat, and could exasperate the rash, so by not wearing anything other than trainers, you're not really helping yourself.

GTG.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I love Summer, glad that Winter is behind us and its beginning to warm up had some lovely Spring weather all week, it's been 29-32c.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Tinks, if the irritation was that bad, you'd find a way to get yourself to the doctors and ask him to look at the rash. And if you were embarrassed about showing a _male _doctor the extent of the rash, you could ask to see a woman doctor but tbh if it were that bad you wouldn't care if the doctor was male, female or ET, so long as they could help you.
> 
> I usually have a level of empathy for people with itchy skin, because I live with it constantly, but that goes out of the window if you're not prepared to help yourself. You've been given a handful of suggestions to try and you're just pooh poohing them.
> 
> ...


It can be dangerous to ignore a rash. I developed an allergic reaction to one of my tablets a few months back. I had itchy insane hives all over and my lips swelled up. I looked like I had a trout pout but it was actually an emergency. I was given huge doses of chlorphenamine.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> I luv spring and autumn, winter ugh hate shoveling sidewalks, scraping car windows and the snow drifts....Nope not looking forward to minus 30 and don't like the plus 30's either...now the dogs well they love the minus 30


You get some bad boy winters over there !!! But at least everything stills runs when it snows over there


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Gotta agree with Tinks here....Im totally fed up with the summer!
I hate squinting in the bright light, being all sweaty all the time and summer clothing is much less forgiving of fatties then winter jumpers and cardies!!
Then there are the insects.....:nonod: Ive never been so badly bitten in my life. My arms are really painful and covered in well over 50 bites each (as well as all the scarring from healed bites). Ive been bitten on my feet, face, neck, palms, ears, and somehow last night my boob! (Im sure I never got _those_ out anywhere, unless Im sleepwalking naked!!). 
Summer for me this year has involved hiding in the house full of anti histimines, covered in insect repellant and wearing thick socks, trousers and sometimes even long sleeved shirts. Roll on winter!!

Oh, and Tinks? You do realiese that being so totally obsessed with what clothes you wear and what toiletries you buy probably makes you the most girlie girl on the forum??:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because I don't want to use female products


 but you are female 



spotty cats said:


> I love Summer, glad that Winter is behind us and its beginning to warm up had some lovely Spring weather all week, it's been 29-32c.


Im opposite I love winter here


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Tinks, how long have you had your rashes.itchy things

Do you deflea your animals, perhaps your allergic to them. The human body changes every 7 years so if you werent allergic to them initially, you could be now.

Do you take anything to stop the itching. Do you suffer with Urticatia. I did, but have seemed to have grown out of them.

You should also have blood tests done


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because I don't want to use female products


It's really important that females do not use men products! That's why we have a whole range of gentle products to our skin as most females have really sensitive skin to really harsh smelling chemicals/wash products that males use.

I for one, could never ever use an "all in one" product, not with my dermatitis on my face and my arms! I once made the stupid mistake of using my OH's wash stuff and I came out in the biggest harshest itchiest rash!!! Never, ever again


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Another vote for stop using mens shower gel as they may be too harsh on your skin! You can get gentler unisex gels which may be better? Dove or Simple - not gender specific.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Tinks have you tried using baby products?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because I don't want to use female products





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I wear trainers because they are not girly





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I wear none girly ones





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> couldnt find any none girly ones


^^^^^^ hhmmm, and now I'm wondering if you have a 'lil bit of a problem with your gender?

The masculine preferences aside, _once again_ you've been offered some good advice on here and you don't want to take it on board.

Fact - rashes can be dangerous.

Fact - just because you've taken medication or used a product for years doesn't mean you'll never, ever have an adverse reaction.

Fact - trainers do not allow your feet to breathe properly and can cause athelete's foot - i.e. a nasty horrible smelly rash.

I could go on, but I can't be @rsed 

.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I hate the heat too. It makes everything seem so much harder from a physical point of view. 

I also get prickly heat when it's hot. I have to control it with Piriton and Eurax (helps with the itching).

So I am with Tink on this one

I do, however, wear feminine clothes (well if jeans and a gypsy top - what I am wearing today - is feminine). 

My feet don't suffer with prickly heat (just torso usually) so wear flip flops or very sparkly diamonte sandals (can't get more feminine than that, lol).

Cannot wait for the Autumn to come on in. Darker earlier and snuggling up with the dogs on the sofa with the fire on. My idea of a good evening (easily pleased me, lol)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Tinks, if the irritation was that bad, you'd find a way to get yourself to the doctors and ask him to look at the rash. And if you were embarrassed about showing a _male _doctor the extent of the rash, you could ask to see a woman doctor but tbh if it were that bad you wouldn't care if the doctor was male, female or ET, so long as they could help you.
> 
> I usually have a level of empathy for people with itchy skin, because I live with it constantly, but that goes out of the window if you're not prepared to help yourself. You've been given a handful of suggestions to try and you're just pooh poohing them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I did buy some anti itch stuff a few weeks ago, will have to dig it out

I do wear loose clothing, it's all I wear, hate fitted stuff



catz4m8z said:


> Gotta agree with Tinks here....Im totally fed up with the summer!
> I hate squinting in the bright light, being all sweaty all the time and summer clothing is much less forgiving of fatties then winter jumpers and cardies!!
> Then there are the insects.....:nonod: Ive never been so badly bitten in my life. My arms are really painful and covered in well over 50 bites each (as well as all the scarring from healed bites). Ive been bitten on my feet, face, neck, palms, ears, and somehow last night my boob! (Im sure I never got _those_ out anywhere, unless Im sleepwalking naked!!).
> Summer for me this year has involved hiding in the house full of anti histimines, covered in insect repellant and wearing thick socks, trousers and sometimes even long sleeved shirts. Roll on winter!!
> ...


I'm so not girly :laugh:



Waterlily said:


> but you are female
> 
> Im opposite I love winter here


So? Just because I'm female doesn't mean I have to be feminine



welshjet said:


> Tinks, how long have you had your rashes.itchy things
> 
> Do you deflea your animals, perhaps your allergic to them. The human body changes every 7 years so if you werent allergic to them initially, you could be now.
> 
> ...


I've had at least one rash since the he's started, that's what it is, the heat



Cheryl89 said:


> It's really important that females do not use men products! That's why we have a whole range of gentle products to our skin as most females have really sensitive skin to really harsh smelling chemicals/wash products that males use.
> 
> I for one, could never ever use an "all in one" product, not with my dermatitis on my face and my arms! I once made the stupid mistake of using my OH's wash stuff and I came out in the biggest harshest itchiest rash!!! Never, ever again


I've been using men's products for years! Love the smell



chichi said:


> I hate the heat too. It makes everything seem so much harder from a physical point of view.
> 
> I also get prickly heat when it's hot. I have to control it with Piriton and Eurax (helps with the itching).
> 
> ...


Love snuggling with a book or a sly/arnie/John cusack/Daniel Craig film or a good horror!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I dislike the heat and can't wait for Autumn/Winter, I live in Linen in the summer as I find natural fabric much more cool to wear and allow the skin to breathe and the only thing I can get on my hot swollen feet in Birkenstocks but they are so comfy I don't care, I would literally die if I had to encase my sweaty hooves in trainers in this weather.

Tink what washing powder/Liquid do you use as I can only use fairy or ecover for delicates and a tiny splash of fairy fabric softener once in a blue moon other wise I come out in hideous red angry itchy patches I also have to be careful what shower gels and deodorants I use as again they irritate my skin and I find Sanex shower gel very good and it doesn't have a feminine smell it doesn't really smell of anything and I use Mitcham roll on which is fragrance free, I also find slapping a load of moisturiser on helps with the itchiness too and I use E45 intense recovery every other night and it has cut my itchiness down by a huge amount and again doesn't have a fragrance so isn't all girly.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MontyMaude said:


> I dislike the heat and can't wait for Autumn/Winter, I live in Linen in the summer as I find natural fabric much more cool to wear and allow the skin to breathe and the only thing I can get on my hot swollen feet in Birkenstocks but they are so comfy I don't care, I would literally die if I had to encase my sweaty hooves in trainers in this weather.
> 
> Tink what washing powder/Liquid do you use as I can only use fairy or ecover for delicates and a tiny splash of fairy fabric softener once in a blue moon other wise I come out in hideous red angry itchy patches I also have to be careful what shower gels and deodorants I use as again they irritate my skin and I find Sanex shower gel very good and it doesn't have a feminine smell it doesn't really smell of anything and I use Mitcham roll on which is fragrance free, I also find slapping a load of moisturiser on helps with the itchiness too and I use E45 intense recovery every other night and it has cut my itchiness down by a huge amount and again doesn't have a fragrance so isn't all girly.


Moisturising is girly  

I use ariel gel

My rashes will go when the heat does


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm so not girly :laugh:


I have a bright pink t shirt....I bought it coz it was cheap, comfy and I had absolutely no opinion on the colour.
Now that is true 'bloke shopping'!!:ciappa:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Moisturising is girly


My gorgeous 6ft hairy arsed husband must be a girl then as he moisturises morning and night


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Doesn't matter, he hasn't seen mine, that's the point :laugh:
> 
> Could show him the ones on my feet but I can't get shoes on to get down there lol


So you cannot get to the dr's because you cannot get shoes on.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Trainers usually
> 
> And please don't recommend anything else, I wear trainers because they are not girly


Yet you can get trainers on. Well wear them to get to the dr's then. You have said yourself on your threads you are going out, so just go to the dr's.

Also you may use mens soap to be unladylike, however they are more abrasive to the skin, simple doesn't smell feminine, just fresh, although no doubt you are just saying this for your own agenda. I'm sure you posted a pic of you in heels, not masculine.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *Moisturising is girly  *
> 
> I use ariel gel
> 
> My rashes will go when the heat does


Skin is skin, and needs looking after accordingly. There's nothing girly about it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> I have a bright pink t shirt....I bought it coz it was cheap, comfy and I had absolutely no opinion on the colour.
> Now that is true 'bloke shopping'!!:ciappa:


I'm sure it suits you 



emmaviolet said:


> So you cannot get to the dr's because you cannot get shoes on.
> 
> Yet you can get trainers on. Well wear them to get to the dr's then. You have said yourself on your threads you are going out, so just go to the dr's.
> 
> Also you may use mens soap to be unladylike, however they are more abrasive to the skin, simple doesn't smell feminine, just fresh, although no doubt you are just saying this for your own agenda. I'm sure you posted a pic of you in heels, not masculine.


No, you've misunderstood, I wear trainers only but I can't wear anything at the moment

I haven't been out since I got the rashes on my feet

And those pics were taken years ago  oh and I didn't post them, one of my starkers did


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Moisturising is girly


If moisturizing is girly, then I know a lot of girly men.

Surely it is better to moisturize then have damaged, painful skin?

I need to moisturize otherwise my skin dries up and cracks and bleeds and is altogether VERY painful, I may be female but I'm not exactly feminine, I just do what is best for my skin......... after all you are only given one skin.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I will have a look for a male body moisturiser then


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will have a look for a male body moisturiser then


Men have different skin than women FACT. Using mens products will not help your skin. You can buy unscented womens moisturiser its widely availible.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will have a look for a male body moisturiser then


Aqueous cream is unisex and is best for skin conditions be it dry or otherwise inflamed. You don't have to get mens things, there are some things good for both men and women, mens things alone will be abrasive.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Vitamin E Moisture Cream | Skincare | The Body Shop

That's hardly girly looking, nor is cocoa butter.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Men have different skin than women FACT. Using mens products will not help your skin. You can buy unscented womens moisturiser its widely availible.


If a man doesn't use it I ain't using it, end of



Gemmaa said:


> Vitamin E Moisture Cream | Skincare | The Body Shop
> 
> That's hardly girly looking, nor is cocoa butter.


I doubt a man would use that

My skin problems are in caused by what I use but because of the heat


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> And those pics were taken years ago  oh and I didn't post them, one of my *starkers* did


^^^^^^^ 

No nude pics PLEASE!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Please read this:
(from: CareFair.com - The Difference between Male & Female Skin)

When it comes to skincare, everyone is not created equal. Both men and women should be concerned with the health and status of their skin, but each member of the species also needs to be careful as to what types of products they are using and how it will react with their skin. The first step towards proper skincare is to know how male and female skin operates and how they differ.

Because the huge majority of skincare customers are women, its no wonder that everyone young and old is aware of how a womans skin operates, ages and reacts to various beauty products. But what about male skin? A mans skin is about 20% thicker than a womans and is usually firmer because it is richer in collagen and elastin levels. This is why many men tend to age without as many deep-set wrinkles and fine lines as women, although the success of aging gracefully for any man also lies in how well he has taken care of his skin over the years.

Even though women have facial hair in the many of the same places as men, the options for hair removal differ in how they affect the skin of both species. Women tend to use depilatories and techniques such as tweezing and waxing when it comes to getting rid of unwanted facial hair on the upper lip, eyebrows and chin area. Men on the other hand, turn to shaving and typically target the cheeks, upper lip, chin and part of the neck area. Unlike female skin, male skin has larger pores, a richer blood supply, and more active sebaceous glands. This means male skin is more prone to sweating and tends to be on the oilier side. While oily skin types have been known to age better than most, men who shave daily deal with the challenge of dry and dehydrated skin.

As a result, male skin is, in fact, dirtier than female skin. In terms of skincare, deep cleansing is a must for men. By maintaining a daily deep cleansing routine, men can continue to enjoy a clear and healthy complexion. Even though men arent as prone to the signs of aging like women are, that doesnt mean they are completely immune. Men should use shaving products specifically made for their skin type and wear moisturizer containing SPF for protection against sun damage. The need for good skincare products is especially important for men who engage in physically demanding work outdoors.

Despite these differences in male and female skin, it often does not matter what kind of skincare products are used. It is perfectly fine for a man to use a skincare product designed for female skin, although the occurrence of the opposite is rare. However, in regards to male skin, there are a number of great mens skincare lines that offer special formulas for those who shave daily and cater to the thicker, oilier and larger pores of a mans complexion that female skincare products may not be strong enough to tackle. Either way, men and women alike can continue to celebrate their differences while enjoying youthful and vibrant skin.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> If a man doesn't use it I ain't using it, end of


That is ridiculous...Why the obsession with mens products??? Surely if it makes your skin better you will use anything.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Well men use aqueous cream and it works for heat rashes too.

Abrasive things will not help with heat rashes anyway.

I do however feel you are saying that you only use what men use for attention seeking purposes. People will use whatever can help in such conditions.

My grandmother had a rash that didn't itch, it is a strange one that comes on after a big mole thing, I researched it and found that washing with head and shoulders cures it because of the ph levels or something, so she showered in that until it went.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> If a man doesn't use it I ain't using it, end of


That ^^^^^^^^^ has got to rate high as one of the weirdest things you've ever posted IMHO. You really are in denial about the fact that you're female. What's the issue?

I adore looking, feeling, smelling like, BEING female. We are so the superior sex 

ps - REAL men moisturise with Brillo Pads!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> If a man doesn't use it I ain't using it, end of


That is so sad. Do you really think that using a ladies product really makes you feminine and by only using mens stuff it makes your more manly?? Thats like saying that pink wallpaper makes you girlie, never heard such cr*p in my life. (ok so maybe I have!)

As for rashes, heat related or not, if they were that bad you would see a Dr and get treatment, even if it meant a call out or going there barefoot.

To be honest I don't think your life is as bad as you say in my opinion as you knock back any help offered to you and seem to relish saying anything argumentive.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Moisturising is girly
> 
> I use ariel gel
> 
> My rashes will go when the heat does


   I knew I shouldn't have bothered wasting my breath/typing a long reply for you, E45 is a sexless moisturiser which is why it doesn't have a scent, and your itching and rashes cannot be that bad if you pooh pooh all ideas posted to help them, I would be grateful if someone could come up with a magic cream to stop me itchy and I would use it regardless of smell of gender bias because the relief would be immense, but then it would be one less thing for you to whinge about. Oh and Ariel is dreadful for being a skin irritant but I guess you only use that because fairy is too girly too 



dougal22 said:


> My gorgeous 6ft hairy arsed husband must be a girl then as he moisturises morning and night


My hairy arsed almost 6ft husband also moisturises and gets through more hand cream than I do and he will only use expensive frigging L'Occitane stuff and there ain't nowt feminine about him


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

Aveeno is amazing, and prescribed by dermatologists. But you can buy it in most chemists (Boots, Llyods, superdrug).

I am lucky and get a HUGE bottle on prescription from my dermatologists 

Really sorted out my dry irritated skin, and doesn't have a girly smell, just a slight oatmeal smell.

Cream | Aveeno

With naturally active colloidal oatmeal. Actively moisturises dry and sensitive skin.

KEY BENEFITS
Combines the concentrated goodness of naturally active Colloidal Oatmeal with rich emollients
Relieves and soothes skin prone to eczema
Regular use helps prevent dryness and irritation caused by skin dehydration
Suitable for use on any part of the body, especially extremely dry patches of skin.


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

Aveeno is amazing, and prescribed by dermatologists. But you can buy it in most chemists (Boots, Lloyds, superdrug).

I am lucky and get a HUGE bottle on prescription from my dermatologists 

Really sorted out my dry irritated skin, and doesn't have a girly smell, just a slight oatmeal smell.

With naturally active colloidal oatmeal. Actively moisturises dry and sensitive skin.

KEY BENEFITS
Combines the concentrated goodness of naturally active Colloidal Oatmeal with rich emollients
Relieves and soothes skin prone to eczema
Regular use helps prevent dryness and irritation caused by skin dehydration
Suitable for use on any part of the body, especially extremely dry patches of skin.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Tink What is Ariel gel? Just out of interest...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Here you go Tink, wear this, it'll cover up any rashes on your face


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Tink What is Ariel gel? Just out of interest...


Think its what she uses to was her clothes.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

A man wouldn't use it?
My fiance used up all of my evening primrose lotion, and has been recently praising 'female' hair serum for smoothing his hair.
He buys raspberry scented shower gel.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

fragrances etc are very much a personal choice so its not really fair to knock someone for having different preferences that go against what the societal norm is.

Tink my OH uses a mens moisturiser calld bulldog I think. also have you looked at sensitive skin versions of shower gels you like.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

bearcub said:


> Tink What is Ariel gel? Just out of interest...


This:
Ariel | Tesco Ariel washing Powder Offers | mySupermarket


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Also, it may be worth trying a non bio washing powder? Some bio liquids make me horribly itchy

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> This:
> Ariel | Tesco Ariel washing Powder Offers | mySupermarket


You moisturise your skin with Ariel


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, Id go with some natural clothes washing products and something for your skin. As has been said Aqueous or E45 are gender non specific and used alot for excema, rashes, dry skin, etc.

Just curious though....why do you need to be as manly as possible??
Personally Im not very girly, dont wear skirts, own heels, use moisturiser, wear make up, etc....my hair washing routine is sticking my head under the cold tap with some 2 in 1!! (anti dandruff stuff coz it tangles less for some reason). Im not keen on 'girlie' smells either, makes me cough. 
However Im happy to use girls products if they are gifts (so free!) and if I thought my insect bites could be improved with moisturiser Id be slathering it on!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> fragrances etc are very much a personal choice so its not really fair to knock someone for having different preferences that go against what the societal norm is.
> 
> Tink my OH uses a mens moisturiser calld bulldog I think. also have you looked at sensitive skin versions of shower gels you like.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Yes but nivea is uni sex anyway. Likewise E45.

Aqueous cream is scentless, it helps with lots of conditions.

It is obtuse to have to use mens things alone, even if they are not the best things for the condition.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> No nude pics PLEASE!!!


:laugh:



button50 said:


> That is ridiculous...Why the obsession with mens products??? Surely if it makes your skin better you will use anything.


Men's products are nicer, they smell nicer and yes they do make me feel more masculine



emmaviolet said:


> Well men use aqueous cream and it works for heat rashes too.
> 
> Abrasive things will not help with heat rashes anyway.
> 
> ...


I don't care if you think I'm attention seeking but if you do feel free to stop giving me the attention you think I seek

I'm sure the OHs mum mentioned aqueous cream when he had a rash, can't remember if he got some or not, thanks though will have a look for some next time I'm out



dougal22 said:


> That ^^^^^^^^^ has got to rate high as one of the weirdest things you've ever posted IMHO. You really are in denial about the fact that you're female. What's the issue?
> 
> I adore looking, feeling, smelling like, BEING female. We are so the superior sex
> 
> ps - REAL men moisturise with Brillo Pads!


No, I know I'm female of course I know that, I'm not stupid  I just don't want to be feminine is all



delca1 said:


> That is so sad. Do you really think that using a ladies product really makes you feminine and by only using mens stuff it makes your more manly?? Thats like saying that pink wallpaper makes you girlie, never heard such cr*p in my life. (ok so maybe I have!)
> 
> As for rashes, heat related or not, if they were that bad you would see a Dr and get treatment, even if it meant a call out or going there barefoot.
> 
> To be honest I don't think your life is as bad as you say in my opinion as you knock back any help offered to you and seem to relish saying anything argumentive.


Yes that's what I think

Lol @ going out barefoot 

I don't really care what you think about my life



MontyMaude said:


> I knew I shouldn't have bothered wasting my breath/typing a long reply for you, E45 is a sexless moisturiser which is why it doesn't have a scent, and your itching and rashes cannot be that bad if you pooh pooh all ideas posted to help them, I would be grateful if someone could come up with a magic cream to stop me itchy and I would use it regardless of smell of gender bias because the relief would be immense, but then it would be one less thing for you to whinge about. Oh and Ariel is dreadful for being a skin irritant but I guess you only use that because fairy is too girly too
> 
> My hairy arsed almost 6ft husband also moisturises and gets through more hand cream than I do and he will only use expensive frigging L'Occitane stuff and there ain't nowt feminine about him


I haven pooh poohed all the ideas!

Re the ariel gel, no we use it because we like it 



pussycatpussycat said:


> Aveeno is amazing, and prescribed by dermatologists. But you can buy it in most chemists (Boots, Lloyds, superdrug).
> 
> I am lucky and get a HUGE bottle on prescription from my dermatologists
> 
> ...


Thanks, mine isn't really dry skin, will keep it in mind though



bearcub said:


> Tink What is Ariel gel? Just out of interest...


It's something to wash your clothes in



dougal22 said:


> Here you go Tink, wear this, it'll cover up any rashes on your face


Haven't got any rashes on my face 



grumpy goby said:


> fragrances etc are very much a personal choice so its not really fair to knock someone for having different preferences that go against what the societal norm is.
> 
> Tink my OH uses a mens moisturiser calld bulldog I think. also have you looked at sensitive skin versions of shower gels you like.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Exactly! Thank you

Also thanks, where does your OH buy that from?



bearcub said:


> You moisturise your skin with Ariel


No, our clothes are washed with it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes but nivea is uni sex anyway.
> 
> Aqueous cream is scentless, it helps with lots of conditions.
> 
> It is obtuse to have to use mens things alone, even if they are not the best things for the condition.


My rashes are nothing to do with what I use!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Us men can and do get dry skin, I get it around my facial area so after having a bath in the morning I apply E45 which lasts all day for me.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> My rashes are nothing to do with what I use!


How do you know if you haven't been to a doctor.

It doesn't matter what causes things, abrasive products make it worse. I have had skin problems in the past and I know that no matter what, certain things make it worse, whatever the cause.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> My rashes are nothing to do with what I use!


How do you know if youve not been to the doctors??


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> My rashes are nothing to do with what I use!


How do you know that?

You can become allergic to something randomly, after using it for years without any adverse reaction. So how do you _know for a fact?_


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> My rashes are nothing to do with what I use!


Maybe you need to have an allergy test Tinks


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

There are loads of unisex shower gels and soaps out there. Sanex is good for dry skin particularly and only has a fresh scent. I don't understand why you won't use feminine shower gels or soaps? Tbh I have used Lynx once (when I ran out of my own shower gel) and it made my skin really dry and uncomfortable.  However everyone is different and some people might get on really well with it.

Tinks, out of curiosity and not being rude, why won't you specifically use shower gels or washes for women?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> How do you know if you haven't been to a doctor.
> 
> It doesn't matter what causes things, abrasive products make it worse. I have had skin problems in the past and I know that no matter what, certain things make it worse, whatever the cause.





button50 said:


> How do you know if youve not been to the doctors??





dougal22 said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> You can become allergic to something randomly, after using it for years without any adverse reaction. So how do you _know for a fact?_


The heat causes it and the heat makes it worse

I don't get rashes in winter when it's cold, unless I go to OHs parents, they have it far too hot

Nothing else changes, I use the same things al, year round but as soon as the heat hits BAM I get rashes, when the heat goes, they go



la468 said:


> There are loads of unisex shower gels and soaps out there. Sanex is good for dry skin particularly and only has a fresh scent. I don't understand why you won't use feminine shower gels or soaps? Tbh I have used Lynx once (when I ran out of my own shower gel) and it made my skin really dry and uncomfortable.  However everyone is different and some people might get on really well with it.
> 
> Tinks, out of curiosity and not being rude, why won't you specifically use shower gels or washes for women?


Because I'm not feminine

Actually I tell I lie, I do use a female 2in1 shampoo but I'm on the look out for a male one as I don't like the smell


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The heat causes it and the heat makes it worse


You were told this by a doctor?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> You were told this by a doctor?


I don't need to be told by a doctor, I can see it first hand!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't need to be told by a doctor, I can see it first hand!


Again ricdiculous... You do not know this for sure and you are self diagnosing therefor not gettting the apropriate help and advice you need. You are really not into helping yourself are you?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I have heat related skin problems, I get chilblains in both the hot and cold as I have Reynards.

I know that what I use does not cause it, however when I use certain things it makes it better and other things aggravate it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Again ricdiculous... You do not know this for sure and you are self diagnosing therefor not gettting the apropriate help and advice you need. You are really not into helping yourself are you?


Right so nothing I use changes through out the year

Heat comes - rashes come

Heat goes - rashes go

Yeah not the heat at all


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> I have heat related skin problems, I get chilblains in both the hot and cold as I have Reynards.
> 
> I know that what I use does not cause it, however when I use certain things it makes it better and other things aggravate it.


I'm willing to concede that certain things could aggravate it

But it goes in winter despite what I use


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm willing to concede that certain things could aggravate it
> 
> But it goes in winter despite what I use


Yes but while it's there use non abrasive things on the skin, like E45 or aqueous creams.

Mine is in extreme cold or when my body doesn't regulate heat well and I get an intense burning on my feet.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Right so nothing I use changes through out the year
> 
> Heat comes - rashes come
> 
> ...


If a rash is making it unable for me to go out or even put on a shoe then i would be wanting to know how this can be treated. It could be an allergy. People get hayfever in the summer but its not down to the heat its an allergy. You obviously just prefer to moan about something than do something about it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes but while it's there use non abrasive things on the skin, like E45 or aqueous creams.
> 
> Mine is in extreme cold or when my body doesn't regulate heat well and I get an intense burning on my feet.


I will get some aqueous cream the next time I go out



button50 said:


> If a rash is making it unable for me to go out or even put on a shoe then i would be wanting to know how this can be treated. It could be an allergy. People get hayfever in the summer but its not down to the heat its an allergy. You obviously just prefer to moan about something than do something about it.


It clearly is the heat since it happens in heat!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe you should move to the Arctic, it's nice and cold up there 

Although they'd probably send you back pretty soon


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Maybe you should move to the Arctic, it's nice and cold up there
> 
> Although they'd probably send you back pretty soon


Lol

Would so love to live there!

I don't think the hams would like it though!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will get some aqueous cream the next time I go out
> 
> It clearly is the heat since it happens in heat!!


Yes you maybe right but why not try and actually get some proffesional advice!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Yes you maybe right but why not try and actually get some proffesional advice!


I will speak to my doctor next time I'm down there


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will speak to my doctor next time I'm down there


Congratulations!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> congratulations!


:-/

.......


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I will get some aqueous cream the next time I go out


Um...... if you can't go out because of the rash on your feet, the rash being caused by the heat, by the time you can go out, the rash'll be gone ..... makes no sense, can't you ask someone to get some ASAP?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Um...... if you can't go out because of the rash on your feet, the rash being caused by the heat, by the time you can go out, the rash'll be gone ..... makes no sense, can't you ask someone to get some ASAP?


No

I have some rash cream which I'm using for now

Will get some of the other stuff when I go out next


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Um...... if you can't go out because of the rash on your feet, the rash being caused by the heat, by the time you can go out, the rash'll be gone ..... makes no sense, can't you ask someone to get some ASAP?


It makes sense to the OP...which is all you need to know!!!
:lol:


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Tink, I use the Aveeno for my dry skin, but it can be used for a whole host of skin problems. The main benefit is it is really effective in reducing itching (the oatmeal in it is soothing).


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Medicated powder is good for rash caused by sweating.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

pussycatpussycat said:


> Hi Tink, I use the Aveeno for my dry skin, but it can be used for a whole host of skin problems. The main benefit is it is really effective in reducing itching (the oatmeal in it is soothing).


Thanks



gorgeous said:


> Medicated powder is good for rash caused by sweating.


Thanks

I assume you get that from the GP?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> Medicated powder is good for rash caused by sweating.


Second this one! X


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I assume you get that from the GP?


No, you can get medicated powder from any chemist. Prescription not needed. It's pounds cheaper to buy rather than the rip off prescription charge!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I assume you get that from the GP?


No you can get it from boots. Chemists and major supermarkets. Safe enough for little ones. It is called Cuticura.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> No, you can get medicated powder from any chemist. Prescription not needed. It's pounds cheaper to buy rather than the rip off prescription charge!


Thank you



gorgeous said:


> No you can get it from boots. Chemists and major supermarkets. Safe enough for little ones. It is called Cuticura.


Thank you very much


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Ooh they have hand washes too!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ooh they have hand washes too!


They smell of flowers


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> They smell of flowers


:laugh:

Ginger and manuka honey actually


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Ginger and manuka honey actually


That's not masculine 

You'll smell like a GIRL


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> That's not masculine
> 
> You'll smell like a GIRL


No it isn't lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Wear loose cotton clothes and drink plenty of water.....health starts within regardless of what you put on your skin. Water - drink at least 3 litres a day will flush the toxins out.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Wear loose cotton clothes and drink plenty of water.....health starts within regardless of what you put on your skin. Water - drink at least 3 litres a day will flush the toxins out.


At least 3 litres?? 

I drink 2-3l and I'm peeing every 30 mins, think more than three would be too much for me

I do wear loose clothing, it's all I like

Football/sports tops and track suit bottoms


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't care if I get banned for this.

TINK **** OF MOANING. 

PEOPLE TRY AND HELP YOU AND YOU ALWAYS HAVE AN EXCUSE AND YOU ******* CONTRADICT YOURSELF.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> I don't care if I get banned for this.
> 
> TINK **** OF MOANING.
> 
> PEOPLE TRY AND HELP YOU AND YOU ALWAYS HAVE AN EXCUSE AND YOU ******* CONTRADICT YOURSELF.


I don't contradict myself


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't contradict myself


answer for everything...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> answer for everything...


That's usually how forums work


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

reddd123 said:


> I don't care if I get banned for this.
> 
> TINK **** OF MOANING.
> 
> PEOPLE TRY AND HELP YOU AND YOU ALWAYS HAVE AN EXCUSE AND YOU ******* CONTRADICT YOURSELF.


No need to be so rude is there? Take a chill pill. And wash your mouth out with soap and water.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Right so nothing I use changes through out the year
> 
> Heat comes - rashes come
> 
> ...


oh look you do ******* sarcasm as well.

ok maybe I don't need to be rude.. but why are you guys helping her all the time when she doesn't use any of your advice! your wasting your time!


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> No need to be so rude is there? Take a chill pill. And wash your mouth out with soap and water.


you lot are being so nice to her when all she does is moan on countless threads, gives sarcastic answers back, moans about her bf/carer, diet threads.. etc she thinks its the tink forum.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

My trolololometer is on red alert and beeping like crazy tonight! I think there is a full moon or summat.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> you lot are being so nice to her when all she does is moan on countless threads, gives sarcastic answers back, moans about her bf/carer, diet threads.. etc she thinks its the tink forum.


:laugh:

You need to chill, getting angry wont be good for your BP you know 

Here's an idea, bit crazy mind, how about if you don't like me or my threads........ You don't post in them? Or better yet put me on ignore Then I can moan as much as I want and you won't have to come into my thread and moan about me moaning

Win win


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I feel a thread closure..


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> No need to be so rude is there?


I'm afraid this is what the OP drives people too, that little ray of sunshine he/she/it is...


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You need to chill, getting angry wont be good for your BP you know
> 
> ...


I've seen tons of threads by you complaining, reading through some of your threads and looking at everyones answers I could be a gp now

PLUS YOUR DIET IDEAS ARE SILLY. you could eat as much fruit/veg as you like and drink loads of water and not be thirsty hungry and then whining


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> I've seen tons of threads by you complaining, reading through some of your threads and looking at everyones answers I could be a gp now


Then I suggest you stop reading since its asking you so angry


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Then I suggest you stop reading since its asking you so angry


im not angry, just you make me so frustrated. Im sitting reading through your threads cringing at how many times you palm people of and make excuses


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

reddd123 said:


> answer for everything...


I will correct you there . she thinks she has an answer for everything. Its actually called denial or she's a wind up artist. We all know that no normal person stays up all night, is covered in sweaty rashes and gawd knows what else. She's trying a diet, maybe it will work for her. There is no need to bring yourself down to a level of bad language over tink cos I'm sure somewhere deep inside tink enjoys it .
If she is really ill and to me it sounds like she has fibro or m.e. then its up to her to get off her ass and get some proper help and listen to what the doctors say.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Methinks this thread has outlived its usefulness now.

Tinks, you've been given good advice by myself and others. Only you will ever really know if you actually do go to the doctors. I wouldn't self-diagnose something though, even if it does appear obvious to you that it's heat related. If there are any open wounds on the rash (common hazard if your skin is that itchy) it's very easy to get an infection, and if infected, the rash will not heal until the infection is killed off first.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> im not angry, just you make me so frustrated. Im sitting reading through your threads cringing at how many times you palm people of and make excuses


Ok, fair enough


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I will correct you there . she thinks she has an answer for everything. Its actually called denial or she's a wind up artist. We all know that no normal person stays up all night, is covered in sweaty rashes and gawd knows what else. She's trying a diet, maybe it will work for her. There is no need to bring yourself down to a level of bad language over tink cos I'm sure somewhere deep inside tink enjoys it .
> If she is really ill and to me it sounds like she has fibro or m.e. then its up to her to get off her ass and get some proper help and listen to what the doctors say.


My diet is working

And I do listen to my doctor


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> At least 3 litres??
> 
> I drink 2-3l and I'm peeing every 30 mins, think more than three would be too much for me
> 
> ...


Football shirts are made of horrendous man made fibres that make you sweaty and don't breathe and tracksuits bottoms are the same unless they are 100% cotton so they won't help your over heating sweaty itch try wearing all natural fibres such as cotton and linen that wick moisture away from and allow air to circulate.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MontyMaude said:


> Football shirts are made of horrendous man made fibres that make you sweaty and don't breathe and tracksuits bottoms are the same unless they are 100% cotton so they won't help your over heating sweaty itch try wearing all natural fibres such as cotton and linen that wick moisture away from and allow air to circulate.


I wear cotton track suit bottoms


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I wear cotton track suit bottoms


Not cotton football shirts though!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Di you suffer from bo tink


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> Di you suffer from bo tink


[youtube_browser]bkNaMyiQQRY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Di you suffer from bo tink


No, I don't


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Football shirts are made of horrendous man made fibres that make you sweaty and don't breathe and tracksuits bottoms are the same unless they are 100% cotton so they won't help your over heating sweaty itch try wearing all natural fibres such as cotton and linen that wick moisture away from and allow air to circulate.


That actually depends who you support  Chelsea's kit, I am reliably informed by my OH, is actually very good for wicking sweat away


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Not cotton football shirts though!


The majority are made from dri fit now ad funnily enough I feel cooler in them


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> My diet is working
> 
> And I do listen to my doctor


Do you have one of the conditions I mentioned?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Do you have one of the conditions I mentioned?


No........


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

We've all been there, had those moments where we just want to bitch and moan - sit on the pity pot if you will. Nothing wrong with that. But eventually, you have to get up, flush, and go on with your life.

Tink, all the energy you put in to complaining, countering-arguing legitimate advice that could help you, having an answer for everything... Imagine if you put all that energy and effort in to bettering your lot? Taking charge of your health, researching nutritional support for your condition(s), being proactive about improving your emotional, physical, and mental health?

Just a thought....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> We've all been there, had those moments where we just want to bitch and moan - sit on the pity pot if you will. Nothing wrong with that. But eventually, you have to get up, flush, and go on with your life.
> 
> Tink, all the energy you put in to complaining, countering-arguing legitimate advice that could help you, having an answer for everything... Imagine if you put all that energy and effort in to bettering your lot? Taking charge of your health, researching nutritional support for your condition(s), being proactive about improving your emotional, physical, and mental health?
> 
> Just a thought....


That's what I am doing, it's the reason I started the 5:2


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's what I am doing, it's the reason I started the 5:2


its a fad diet. as I said before there are lots of food that you can it which are fat free and you can fill up on without gaining weight! plus you wont be hungry, less grumpy getting more vitamins etc


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> its a fad diet. as I said before there are lots of food that you can it which are fat free and you can fill up on without gaining weight! plus you wont be hungry, less grumpy getting more vitamins etc


Actually it's not a fad diet, it's been proven to work

And guess what it's working for me!

Oh and not to forget I'm eating better too


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's what I am doing, it's the reason I started the 5:2


Ah yes... well, going on a calorie counting/fasting diet (that have been proven to NOT work over and over) without attending to the actual nutrition content of said diet, while also guzzling monster drinks is not exactly my idea of being proactive about your physical, mental, and emotional well-being.

Personally I think you are far more invested in being miserable than you are in being well. Not a judgement call BTW, just an observation based on what you present on this forum.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Actually it's not a fad diet, it's been proven to work
> 
> And guess what it's working for me!
> 
> Oh and not to forget I'm eating better too


Did you get approval from your doctor to do this diet. I have to say I would be ill from the fasting part as these types of fatigue/muscle conditions need to have a balance of exercise and diet etc.....if you push too hard you could face a relapse.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Ah yes... well, going on a calorie counting/fasting diet (that have been proven to NOT work over and over) without attending to the actual nutrition content of said diet, while also guzzling monster drinks is not exactly my idea of being proactive about your physical, mental, and emotional well-being.
> 
> Personally I think you are far more invested in being miserable than you are in being well. Not a judgement call BTW, just an observation based on what you present on this forum.


Actually the 5:2 diet does work and it's working better for me than any diet I've done in the past, this is something I can stick to

Re the drinks, haven't had a monster for a while, in fact haven't had an energy drink in almost a week, I'm eating veg daily, more home cooked meals, take away is once a month instead of once a week, pizza once a week instead of everyday, sticking to 1400-1800 calories, drinking at least 2l of water a day on top of tea (herbal or green) haven't had a fizzy drink in two days

So yeah, not perfect but I'm happy with how far I've come in the six weeks I've been doing this


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Did you get approval from your doctor to do this diet. I have to say I would be ill from the fasting part as these types of fatigue/muscle conditions need to have a balance of exercise and diet etc.....if you push too hard you could face a relapse.


I haven't asked my doctor no

And tbh for most of the fast days I'm fine, the most I've had is a head ache but that's probably caffeine withdrawal


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Actually the 5:2 diet does work and it's working better for me than any diet I've done in the past, this is something I can stick to
> 
> Re the drinks, haven't had a monster for a while, in fact haven't had an energy drink in almost a week, I'm eating veg daily, more home cooked meals, take away is once a month instead of once a week, pizza once a week instead of everyday, sticking to 1400-1800 calories, drinking at least 2l of water a day on top of tea (herbal or green) haven't had a fizzy drink in two days
> 
> So yeah, not perfect but I'm happy with how far I've come in the six weeks I've been doing this


First off, that's terrific that you've backed off the energy drinks and fizzy drinks and are eating more veggies and less processed food.

Just want to clarify about the diet working though. I don't mean you won't lose weight, you will, you can lose weight on any of the fad diets. That's not what I mean. What I mean is that over 95% of dieters not only regain the weight they lose, but they regain and then some. Your odds of regaining every pound you lose and MORE are sky high on any of these fad diets. 
Obviously I surely hope that's not what happens to you, but statistically, that's most likely what's going to happen.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

why be helpful when you can post annoying things


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> First off, that's terrific that you've backed off the energy drinks and fizzy drinks and are eating more veggies and less processed food.
> 
> Just want to clarify about the diet working though. I don't mean you won't lose weight, you will, you can lose weight on any of the fad diets. That's not what I mean. What I mean is that over 95% of dieters not only regain the weight they lose, but they regain and then some. Your odds of regaining every pound you lose and MORE are sky high on any of these fad diets.
> Obviously I surely hope that's not what happens to you, but statistically, that's most likely what's going to happen.


It won't happen because this isn't a fad diet, this isn't a diet where I have to cut things out

I can and will stick to this, when i reach my goal I will do the 6:1


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> And guess what it's working for me!


So why do you want to take drugs to stop you craving food then?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> this isn't a diet where I have to cut things out


And there lies the problem...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It won't happen because this isn't a fad diet, this isn't a diet where I have to cut things out
> 
> I can and will stick to this, when i reach my goal I will do the 6:1


*Pats OP gently on the head, smiles benignly, and cautiously backs away*


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> So why do you want to take drugs to stop you craving food then?


To stop the hunger which I would get cutting cals regardless



jon bda said:


> And there lies the problem...


What problem?

Not cutting stuff out isn't a problem



ouesi said:


> *Pats OP gently on the head, smiles benignly, and cautiously backs away*


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

jon bda said:


> So why do you want to take drugs to stop you craving food then?


I think I can answer that Jon with this informative and scientific meme:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Tbf maybe part if it is boredom, I'm trying to keep myself busy

Doing puzzles
Playing iPad/wii games
Watching films/TV program's I like
Reading
Playing with pets


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Tbf maybe part if it is boredom, I'm trying to keep myself busy
> 
> Doing puzzles
> Playing iPad/wii games
> ...


Don't you go out at all


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Don't you go out at all


Yes we go to the cinema, once a week, won't be going this week

Last time we went was last thurs


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Tbf maybe part if it is boredom, I'm trying to keep myself busy
> 
> Doing puzzles
> Playing iPad/wii games
> ...


Do you not get Cabin Fever staying in all the time... I know you say you cant walk but can you not get a wheelchair so you can do more?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Do you not get Cabin Fever staying in all the time... I know you say you cant walk but can you not get a wheelchair so you can do more?


98% of what I like doing is done in the house

Don't get cabin fever


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

This past weekend, Diana Nyad at age 64 swam 103 miles in open water from Cuba to Florida without a shark cage, something she had attempted, and failed, 4 previous times.

Some of Ms. Nyad's quotes to mull over 

''You cant start to get into negative spacestelling yourself it hurts too much, maybe another day because even people with an iron will [can] talk themselves out of stuff and quit when things get tough.''

''All those factors out there [in life], you cant control them, but you have to have intelligent answers to them, you have to have solutions.''

''All of us suffer heartaches and difficulties in our lives. If you say to yourself, 'find a way,' youll make it through.''

''I believe endurance grows and we can never discount the mentalthe powers of concentration and perspective of what it all means. What you are capable of is infinitely higher at this age [64] than when you are a young twenty-something.''

''Whenever youre pushing through the tough moments, find a way. If something is important to you and it looks impossible and youre up against it, step back for a minute and ask yourself if you have the resolve to think of every -nth degree to get through this. And most times, we do.''


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> 98% of what I like doing is done in the house
> 
> Don't get cabin fever


Thought you liked football? You could go watch some live football?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> 98% of what I like doing is done in the house
> 
> Don't get cabin fever


I'm sure you do  maybe you just don't notice it

It's really really not healthy for a person to be inside all the time, so insular. You need to get out more, regardless of disability etc.

Watch a few youtube videos of the paralympic games from last year, maybe that will inspire you to do a bit more than sit in the house


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> 98% of what I like doing is done in the house


I believe you tried to announce it to everyone the other night...'flicking the bean' is it?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Thought you liked football? You could go watch some live football?


 you seem how much a ticket costs these days lol



bearcub said:


> I'm sure you do  maybe you just don't notice it
> 
> It's really really not healthy for a person to be inside all the time, so insular. You need to get out more, regardless of disability etc.
> 
> Watch a few youtube videos of the paralympic games from last year, maybe that will inspire you to do a bit more than sit in the house


As I said most of what I like doing is done in the house


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> you seem how much a ticket costs these days lol


Yes but every weekend for the next 7 months you could go to a local park and watch local teams play. Also it will start to get very cold so you can sit in the cold without your rash and watch football and get some much needed fresh air!

Also if your house is so hot as you have mentioned before im suprised you dont want to be outside.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Yes but every weekend for the next 7 months you could go to a local park and watch local teams play. Also it will start to get very cold so you can sit in the cold without your rash and watch football and get some much needed fresh air!
> 
> Also if your house is so hot as you have mentioned before im suprised you dont want to be outside.


It's hotter outside at the moment

I like football yes, I like the team I support


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> you seem how much a ticket costs these days lol
> 
> As I said most of what I like doing is done in the house


You're scared of the outside world then  how very sad.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bearcub said:


> You're scared of the outside world then  how very sad.


Lol, no I'm not


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's hotter outside at the moment
> 
> I like football yes, I like the team I support


Im pretty sure that in a few weeks its going to be getiing much colder would you go then? Its free!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

[youtube_browser]5P8malSTNc8[/youtube_browser]

Football...PAH!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Im pretty sure that in a few weeks its going to be getiing much colder would you go then? Its free!!!


No........


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

a lost cause.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No........


Why...I just dont get it???


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's hotter outside at the moment
> 
> I like football yes, I like the team I support


Ah tink with all respect as I am a respectful person..you must be one of the most frustrating ppl I have come across in forum life..you are compelling like a scab I just need to pick at..I don't know what it is about you that make people scream!

You are so off hand and sometimes rude in your delivery of replies, yet some times take it on board, I wonder if this coincides with fasting days? So many people try to help yet are dismissed in such an offhand way it comes across as rude, which gets people's backs up.

Yes you say you have a disability and yes it's your choice if you want to say what it is or not, agree with you there. But why keep posting in such a way that gets others backs up to the point that there is closed threads and the like..I don't now whether you are just so thick skinned or just get off on it, or are real .really don't..

One little bit of advice I'm sure you will disagree or won't fit in..try to not be so negative about most things..accept the way you are or do something to change the way you are..

If you arnt a real person..then well I feel sorry for you..


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Ah tink with all respect as I am a respectful person..you must be one of the most frustrating ppl I have come across in forum life..you are compelling like a scab I just need to pick at..I don't know what it is about you that make people scream!
> 
> You are so off hand and sometimes rude in your delivery of replies, yet some times take it on board, I wonder if this coincides with fasting days? So many people try to help yet are dismissed in such an offhand way it comes across as rude, which gets people's backs up.
> 
> ...


I'm very real

And I am starting to think positive, it's funny how my positive posts barely get replies yet ones like these get loads

Anyway, so yeah, I am trying to think more positive


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm very real
> 
> And I am starting to think positive, it's funny how my positive posts barely get replies yet ones like these get loads
> 
> Anyway, so yeah, I am trying to think more positive


I like the moon 

Oi tinks give me a pat on the back cause I said something positive !  .. which is really frigging hard in any of your threads.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Why...I just dont get it???


Because it would bore me, yes I like football but as I said the team I support

Why give up something I enjoy for doing something I won't enjoy


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because it would bore me, yes I like football but as I said the team I support
> 
> Why give up something I enjoy for doing something I won't enjoy


Right give us a list of all the things you like doing.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> I like the moon
> 
> Oi tinks give me a pat on the back cause I said something positive !  .. which is really frigging hard in any of your threads.


I like looking at the moon through my OHs telescope, something else I'm looking forward to winter for, clear nights and star gazing


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> Right give us a list of all the things you like doing.


I did a few pages back



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Doing puzzles
> Playing iPad/wii games
> Watching films/TV program's I like
> Reading
> Playing with pets


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I like looking at the moon through my OHs telescope, something else I'm looking forward to winter for, clear nights and star gazing


that's pretty neat tbf.. (unless your trolling me)


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm very real
> 
> And I am starting to think positive, it's funny how my positive posts barely get replies yet ones like these get loads
> 
> Anyway, so yeah, I am trying to think more positive


Because your negative posts far out weigh your positive ones..


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> that's pretty neat tbf.. (unless your trolling me)


Nope, not trolling you, I actually do enjoy star gazing


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> Because your negative posts far out weigh your positive ones..


Positive posts!?!?!?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Because your negative posts far out weigh your positive ones..


That's just me, if people can't accept I'm not a positive the world is full of rainbows person all the time then it's not my problem


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's just me, if people can't accept I'm not a positive the world is full of rainbows person all the time then it's not my problem


It's not that others can or can't accept you - who cares what others accept in you or not. It's that YOU don't seem able to accept YOURSELF.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> It's not that others can or can't accept you - who cares what others accept in you or not. It's that YOU don't seem able to accept YOURSELF.


I can accept I'm not a positive, happy person all of the time


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

ouesi said:


> It's not that others can or can't accept you - who cares what others accept in you or not. It's that YOU don't seem able to accept YOURSELF.


And that's the whole thing..accept your lot or change your lot..just don't grumble


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

EVERYONE moans

And yes I moan a lot but so what, better out than in


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> And that's the whole thing..accept your lot or change your lot..just don't grumble


But its so much fun to spend several years telling the entire internet about every little in and out...that sounds rude...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> EVERYONE moans


Not as much as you...i also don't like to post on the internet about when i've had some 'happy time' but you seem to find it fit for general viewing...


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

:


jon bda said:


> Not as much as you...i also don't like to poston the internet about when i've had some 'happy time' but you seem to find it fit for general viewing...


link this thread to me, for evidence like :devil:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> EVERYONE moans
> 
> And yes I moan a lot but so what, better out than in


Yup everyone complains that's easy to do, fill other people's lives with the moaning..because its so much harder to take control and change..

With out going into detail..I had to make a change in my life not so long ago..I complained moaned it was not my fault etc etc..but eventually it dawned on me only I could change and only I could do it for me..trust me I was on a really bad road, but I took control and stopped blaming it on this and that and found the blame was very much at my own feet.

Then I did something about it..


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Not as much as you...i also don't like to post on the internet about when i've had some 'happy time' but you seem to find it fit for general viewing...


So what if I moan more than most


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because it would bore me, yes I like football but as I said the team I support
> 
> Why give up something I enjoy for doing something I won't enjoy


Thought you enjoyed football...it was an idea to get u out of your overly hot house and into the real world with actual people. Your team won't be offended if you watch another team honest!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So what if I moan more than most


You moan more than the rest of the forum put together i think you will find...


Night night


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Yup everyone complains that's easy to do, fill other people's lives with the moaning..because its so much harder to take control and change..
> 
> With out going into detail..I had to make a change in my life not so long ago..I complained moaned it was not my fault etc etc..but eventually it dawned on me only I could change and only I could do it for me..trust me I was on a really bad road, but I took control and stopped blaming it on this and that and found the blame was very much at my own feet.
> 
> Then I did something about it..


I moan because as I say better out than in, this is my outet and I am the type of person who will aways moan about something


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

cheers jon, she seems rather comfy giving out info like that, especially since I heard she wont 'satisfy' her carer. oops I meant bf


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Thought you enjoyed football...it was an idea to get u out of your overly hot house and into the real world with actual people. Your team won't be offended if you watch another team honest!


I only like football when it involves the team I support

You seem under the impression that I want to go out more



jon bda said:


> You moan more than the rest of the forum put together i think you will find...
> 
> 
> Night night


So what



reddd123 said:


> cheers jon, she seems rather comfy giving out info like that, especially since I heard she wont 'satisfy' her carer. oops I meant bf


I do actually


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I only like football when it involves the team I support
> 
> You seem under the impression that I want to go out more
> 
> ...


your arms/arm must be ripped


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

reddd123 said:


> your arms/arm must be ripped


Lol

But sadly not


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I moan because as I say better out than in, this is my outet and I am the type of person who will aways moan about something


Ok..why are you not happy.?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

True Footy fan then! You are obviously scared/too lazy to go out which is very sad as you are missing so much. But oh we'll enjoy your TV. I'm off out with my actual friends to walk the dogs.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Ok..why are you not happy.?


I'm not unhappy at the moment as it happens

Autumn is coming, followed by winter

Christmas and Halloween are coming

I'm buying the new series of TBBT

I have the most amazing pets who I hope will soon be having babies

I have a hot boyfriend



button50 said:


> True Footy fan then! You are obviously scared/too lazy to go out which is very sad as you are missing so much. But oh we'll enjoy your TV. I'm off out with my actual friends to walk the dogs.


I don't feel I'm missing anything really, I'm enjoying doing the things I love rather than something I don't enjoy


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

button50 said:


> True Footy fan then! You are obviously scared/too lazy to go out which is very sad as you are missing so much. But oh we'll enjoy your TV. I'm off out with my actual friends to walk the dogs.


At half midnight?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Who do you support Tink?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Who do you support Tink?


Newcastle united


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not unhappy at the moment as it happens
> 
> Autumn is coming, followed by winter
> 
> ...


Nope don't accept the answer..what are you unhappy with.....

..and on another note is there a photo we can see of hot boyfriend


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Newcastle united


Sorry to hear that


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Nope don't accept the answer..what are you unhappy with.....
> 
> ..and on another note is there a photo we can see of hot boyfriend


I can help that you don't accept it

At this moment in time I'm happy

And no, he won't let me post one on here


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

bearcub said:


> At half midnight?


Just finished work


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Sorry to hear that


:laugh:

Aye couldn't agree more lol


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

button50 said:


> Just finished work


Oh right  that makes sense lol. Take a torch!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Oh right  that makes sense lol. Take a torch!


Cheers will do


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I can help that you don't accept it
> 
> At this moment in time I'm happy
> 
> And no, he won't let me post one on here


Thought you wear the trousers


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Thought you wear the trousers


It would be pretty shitty of me to post his picture knowing he doesn't want it here  it's called respect!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It would be pretty shitty of me to post his picture knowing he doesn't want it here  it's called respect!


Oh that comment has made me smile


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Oh that comment has made me smile


Ok

I'm not going to go against his wishes, I know full well he doesn't want his photo on the Internet, on forums he used to be on he avoided photo threads


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ok
> 
> I'm not going to go against his wishes, I know full well he doesn't want his photo on the Internet, on forums he used to be on he avoided photo threads


Still smiling


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Still smiling


Why? .....


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why? .....


Your comment makes me smile


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Your comment makes me smile


Ok........


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ok........


Still smiling


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Even if I did post his pic on here people would just use it as a way to get to me, they would slag him off to try and get at me


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Even if I did post his pic on here people would just use it as a way to get to me, they would slag him off to try and get at me


I doubt they would slag you off, they'd probably just all be surprised he exists...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I doubt they would slag you off, they'd probably just all be surprised he exists...


Or maybe say comments like oh he's your brother/uncle/cousin/some poor fella you dragged off the street

Heard it all before BR, been there, bought the t-shirt and cap

If people want me to post a pic so I can prove he exists, they will have a very long wait, i have nothing to prove


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sleepy now..so much to do tomorrow will leave you with a


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Sleepy now..so much to do tomorrow will leave you with a


Night night


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Or maybe say comments like oh he's your brother/uncle/cousin/some poor fella you dragged off the street
> 
> Heard it all before BR, been there, bought the t-shirt and cap
> 
> If people want me to post a pic so I can prove he exists, they will have a very long wait, i have nothing to prove


So you keep saying (where's Jon with his merry-go-round pic?) But you do keep bringing all this stuff up. And then shoot it down if anyone dares to ask you anything.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> So you keep saying (where's Jon with his merry-go-round pic?) But you do keep bringing all this stuff up. And then shoot it down if anyone dares to ask you anything.


What do I keep saying?

People can ask me what they like, I have a right to refuse to answer or to post a picture of my OH


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Can add entering competitions to my hobbies

Decided to take it up again


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I doubt they would slag you off, they'd probably just all be surprised he exists...


Tink does have a bf, he uses forums alot to. His username is montymagpie he is on a few bodybuilding forums. He loves beetroot juice..... he does indeed exist (online at least).


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What do I keep saying?
> 
> People can ask me what they like, I have a right to refuse to answer or to post a picture of my OH


He has posted the odd pic on the bodybuilding forum I am registered to. HOT GUY you lucky thing! : )


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

pussycatpussycat said:


> Tink does have a bf, he uses forums alot to. His username is montymagpie he is on a few bodybuilding forums. He loves beetroot juice..... he does indeed exist (online at least).





pussycatpussycat said:


> He has posted the odd pic on the bodybuilding forum I am registered to. HOT GUY you lucky thing! : )


or maybe he only exists online??
maybe Tinks is Montymagpie and is enjoying a double life??:001_unsure:
maybe you are also Tinks in disguise???:confused1:

This thing could go right to the top!!!!

:lol:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So now we leave itchy skin territory and are now entering hermit territory. Great. 

Tink you sound like a cross between a younger me and one of my cousins - I've mentioned her before. I used to be a hermit too (she still is ... more or less). Only went out to go to school then straight back in the house, where I'd stay until bed time. In my case it was because of bullying. Indoors was where I felt safe. Now I don't feel the need to hide away anymore.

Now I'm never in the house, and tbh, although there are times when I'd LOVE to close the door at 6pm and stay in for the night, I'd truly hate to go back to being a recluse. I find myself getting bored easily - even with a lot of indoor hobbies such as reading, writing, playing computer games, doing puzzles.

The very fact that you feel you have to prove your happy by listing reasons _why _you're happy means you really aren't - not deep down. As people have said before, you moan more than the rest of the forum put together .. and it appears you really don't see the problem with that. :sosp: This forum currently has just over 193,000 members - and you moan more than the rest of us put together. Now obviously there are some who are a lot more active and a lot more recognisable than others - some have never posted more than a handful of times, if at all, but even so, think about what that says about you.

As my dad once said to me, you're not _living _girl - you're just existing. And that's sad.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Really??
> 
> Raynaud's phenomenon - NHS Choices
> 
> Raynaud's phenomenon - Complications - NHS Choices


Interesting. I also seem to have this problem, didn't know it had a name, always just called it "poor circulation". If I stand still for a long time, my feet go purple and I always get chillblains if I put my feet or hands (which never seem to warm up) into a hot bath.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

On say that, in the winter I hibernate.

If its raining.i aint going.out on a weekend - no way


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Whats so great about going out??


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Interesting. I also seem to have this problem, didn't know it had a name, always just called it "poor circulation". If I stand still for a long time, my feet go purple and I always get chillblains if I put my feet or hands (which never seem to warm up) into a hot bath.


It's bloody awful isn't it!!!

The itch from chillblains is something else, I wake up and I'm scratching my toes on the covers. 

Plus it doesn't matter what the weather, my feet will turn bright red like they are scolded, hands too. Then in the cold it's like they will never be warm again and hours later they are still radiating cold, even with two pairs of socks.

I find sudocreme (sp) does help with the chillblains.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Bananas are good for jet lag


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Whats so great about going out??


Fresh air to say the least, meeting other people in real life who you look at and talk to and realise that you've got it easy.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have what I have always just called bad circulation, my hands and feet go purple with orange patches when I'm cold and even in the middle of summer when it's boiling hot, as it has been this year, my feet and hands still feel like blocks of ice!


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Fresh air to say the least, meeting other people in real life who you look at and talk to and realise that you've got it easy.


This post made me lolololol. So true!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Fresh air to say the least, meeting other people in real life who you look at and talk to and realise that you've got it easy.


bah!! My house has plenty of fresh air and talking to 'real' people is deceptive. If asked if they are ok 99% of them will say they are fine...and the 1% who isnt you'll probably stop talking to coz they are such a downer!!:001_tt2:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

pussycatpussycat said:


> He has posted the odd pic on the bodybuilding forum I am registered to. HOT GUY you lucky thing! : )


He never posted a pic on the body building forum



LinznMilly said:


> So now we leave itchy skin territory and are now entering hermit territory. Great.
> 
> Tink you sound like a cross between a younger me and one of my cousins - I've mentioned her before. I used to be a hermit too (she still is ... more or less). Only went out to go to school then straight back in the house, where I'd stay until bed time. In my case it was because of bullying. Indoors was where I felt safe. Now I don't feel the need to hide away anymore.
> 
> ...


I am living, I'm doing the things I want to do, the things that make me happy

Am I 100% happy? No I'm not, is there anything I want to do? Of course

Just because I listed the reasons I'm happy doesn't mean I'm unhappy



catz4m8z said:


> Whats so great about going out??


Exactly!

Too hot, air not fresh, germy people, boredom, no thanks!



welshjet said:


> Fresh air to say the least, meeting other people in real life who you look at and talk to and realise that you've got it easy.


Lol @ fresh air


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I struggle to go out being disabled but the past few weeks ive made myself walk the girls with my OH i may be in a lot of pain but walking up the beach with them and seeing them play makes the pain all worth it

I used to sit inside feeling sorry for myself didnt get me anywhere other then moaning


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> I struggle to go out being disabled but the past few weeks ive made myself walk the girls with my OH i may be in a lot of pain but walking up the beach with them and seeing them play makes the pain all worth it
> 
> I used to sit inside feeling sorry for myself didnt get me anywhere other then moaning


I'm pleased you enjoy your walks


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> He never posted a pic on the body building forum


He did, but removed it from the forum. Because the internet is cached, the pic still shows up in images on google, half way down page results, brown vest flexing both his biceps.  Very nice!

You and he are kind of internet royalty, famous of sorts.

I was defending you, not mocking you  When people were implying he didn't exist.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

The best part of the weather turning is the run up and excitement to xmas, after that i long for summer


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

pussycatpussycat said:


> He did, but removed it from the forum. Because the internet is cached, the pic still shows up in images on google, half way down page results, brown vest flexing both his biceps.  Very nice!
> 
> You and he are kind of internet royalty, famous of sorts.
> 
> I was defending you, not mocking you  When people were implying he didn't exist.


Now I know you're bulling, he doesn't own a brown vest, don't know who you've been looking at but it's not my fella



Staceyxxx said:


> The best part of the weather turning is the run up and excitement to xmas, after that i long for summer


Love Christmas!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Three more things I forgot about winter.... Fuzzy socks, fuzzy pjs, and fluffy slippers  LOVE IT!


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Now I know you're bulling, he doesn't own a brown vest, don't know who you've been looking at but it's not my fella


It is a beigy brown, it says montymagpie bodybuilding.com next to pic. Maybe depends what browser you use, if it shows up or not????

You and monty are the Heidi and Spencer of the forum world.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

pussycatpussycat said:


> It is a beigy brown, it says montymagpie bodybuilding.com next to pic. Maybe depends what browser you use, if it shows up or not????
> 
> You and monty are the Heidi and Spencer of the forum world.


I can't find any pics of hot bod Mr Tinks 

Mind you, my computer skills are a bit dodgy :lol:

Browser??? Is that when you look around shops?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

pussycatpussycat said:


> It is a beigy brown, it says montymagpie bodybuilding.com next to pic. Maybe depends what browser you use, if it shows up or not????
> 
> You and monty are the Heidi and Spencer of the forum world.


Again you are bulling

He does not own a beigy brown vest

What does he look like? Colour hair? Eyes? What's the background like? Colour wals etc?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Whats so great about going out??


I don't think we are referring to going out as in socialising just simply out through the door, into the garden, for a walk etc.

Tink I have perused the pages of this thread and given your seemingly insurmountable problems a great deal of thought. I hope my suggestions will help you:


You really need some fresh air and sunlight (believe its vitamin D you get from sunshine). Only thing I can come up with is to stick your head out of the window a couple of times a day 
Itchy/rashy problem which you believe is caused by heat. Lie in a bath of very cold water for half an hour two or three times a day, that should do the trick


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> I can't find any pics of hot bod Mr Tinks
> 
> *Mind you, my computer skills are a bit dodgy *:lol:
> 
> Browser??? Is that when you look around shops?


At the grand old age of 97+, I'm surprised you can even SEE the pooter.... never mind have any skills on it!!!! :devil:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone else finding this a bit weird??

Tink, is your fellas name on the body building forum montymagpie?


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> I can't find any pics of hot bod Mr Tinks
> 
> Mind you, my computer skills are a bit dodgy :lol:
> 
> Browser??? Is that when you look around shops?


I use google chrome android on phone (I can see pic in google images). But if I use chrome on windows 8 computer I cant see it....

It would post it to prove I am not "bulling"... but monty seems a more private person so it would be not nice of me to do so.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

pussycatpussycat said:


> I use google chrome android on phone (I can see pic in google images). But if I use chrome on windows 8 computer I cant see it....
> 
> It would post it to prove I am not "bulling"... but monty seems a more private person so it would be not nice of me to do so.


Ok I will ask..how do you know it's tinks boyfriend?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> Anyone else finding this a bit weird??
> 
> Tink, is your fellas name on the body building forum montymagpie?


Yes but he never had a picture and he hasn't been on for ages



pussycatpussycat said:


> I use google chrome android on phone (I can see pic in google images). But if I use chrome on windows 8 computer I cant see it....
> 
> It would post it to prove I am not "bulling"... but monty seems a more private person so it would be not nice of me to do so.


Feel free to PM me the pic


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

pussycatpussycat said:


> I use google chrome android on phone (I can see pic in google images). But if I use chrome on windows 8 computer I cant see it....
> 
> It would post it to prove I am not "bulling"... but monty seems a more private person so it would be not nice of me to do so.


Monty? Jeez this shite gets more bizarre by the second. Tink you are looking a bit daft now.... These newbies always turn up on your threads hmmm


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> At the grand old age of 97+, I'm surprised you can even SEE the pooter.... never mind have any skills on it!!!! :devil:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I'm 98 now. It's my birthday today 



pussycatpussycat said:


> I use google chrome android on phone (I can see pic in google images). But if I use chrome on windows 8 computer I cant see it....
> 
> It would post it to prove I am not "*bulling*"... but monty seems a more private person so it would be not nice of me to do so.


Bulling? That's a new word to add to my 98 year old vocabulary. What's it mean? Or ...................... was it Tinks typo 

See Mogs, my brain's still sharp :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Monty? Jeez this shite gets more bizarre by the second. Tink you are looking a bit daft now.... These newbies always turn up on your threads hmmm


How am I looking daft?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Monty? Jeez this shite gets more bizarre by the second. Tink you are looking a bit daft now.... These newbies always turn up on your threads hmmm


It is all very strange..are tink and pc both the same person or people if you include monty??


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> It is all very strange..are tink and pc both the same person or people if you include monty??


No, we are not the same person


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Again you are bulling
> 
> He does not own a beigy brown vest
> 
> What does he look like? Colour hair? Eyes? What's the background like? Colour wals etc?


You must have told him, cos his two pics in google images now have two big white circles covering his face. I guess he swifty edited the pics ha ha.

The vest is a grey colour now I have went back for a look. Walls are cream.

But will leave it there. I was sticking up for you tinktinktinktink and montymagpie double act from bodybuiding.com.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

pussycatpussycat said:


> You must have told him, cos his two pics in google images now have two big white circles covering his face. I guess he swifty edited the pics ha ha.
> 
> The vest is a grey clour now I have went back for a look. Walls are cream.
> 
> But will leave it there. I was sticking up for you tinktinktinktink and montymagpie double act from bodybuiding.com.


Haha this confirms it

1) he's not editing anything, he's on the phone to his mum, he's not near a computer

2) you won't PM me the pic but you know what, go ahead and post it, go on

3) we do not have cream walls

Yeah, stop bull shitting, you're just making yourself look stupid :laugh:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Haha this confirms it
> 
> 1) he's not editing anything, he's on the phone to his mum, he's not near a computer
> 
> ...


Tinks  Such foul language from a young laydeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Out of curiosity I went to look at what you banging on about PC, and if you actually follow the link its posted by someone else entirely (someone by the name induced_drag, her bf just commented in the thread).

I dont know why what her OH looks like is anyone elses business though - no one else is required to prove existance of their personal life.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Aint Montymagpie the mascott for that team Newcastle united
OMG is he a big furry magpie that runs around the pitch


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> Out of curiosity I went to look at what you banging on about PC, and if you actually follow the link its posted by someone else entirely (someone by the name induced_drag, her bf just commented in the thread).
> 
> I dont know why what her OH looks like is anyone elses business though - no one else is required to prove existance of their personal life.


Induced drag is about the most sane thing I've heard...put artist on the end and well


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Tinks  Such foul language from a young laydeeeeeeeeeee


Sowwweeeeee 

 



grumpy goby said:


> Out of curiosity I went to look at what you banging on about PC, and if you actually follow the link its posted by someone else entirely (someone by the name induced_drag, her bf just commented in the thread).
> 
> I dont know why what her OH looks like is anyone elses business though - no one else is required to prove existance of their personal life.


Haha, she's making herself look stupid!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Haha this confirms it
> 
> 1) he's not editing anything, he's on the phone to his mum, he's not near a computer
> 
> ...


Errm, Tinks, from where I'm sitting the only one making themselves look stupid, is you, quite frankly. :nonod: Pussycat was _defending _you, standing up for you, saying that your bf exists when others doubt it, and this is how you treat them.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> Aint Montymagpie the mascott for that team Newcastle united
> OMG is he a big furry magpie that runs around the pitch


For gods sake don tell people :laugh:


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Haha this confirms it
> 
> 1) he's not editing anything, he's on the phone to his mum, he's not near a computer
> 
> ...


Oh dear , they are old pics probably before you both moved to manchester. Peoples flats and walls change.

I was simply sticking up for you when people were saying he wasnt real.

Now you are being rude and making me out a liar. The pics have been edited since I mentioned them at lunchtime.

I always found you and he harmless, and felt sorry for you both. Walter Mitty types. I will not stick up for you again, lesson learnt


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Errm, Tinks, from where I'm sitting the only one making themselves look stupid, is you, quite frankly. :nonod: Pussycat was _defending _you, standing up for you, saying that your bf exists when others doubt it, and this is how you treat them.


She was bull shitting


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> She was bull shitting


STOP swearing!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

pussycatpussycat said:


> Oh dear , they are old pics probably before you both moved to manchester. Peoples flats and walls change.
> 
> I was simply sticking up for you when people were saying he wasnt real.
> 
> ...


Because you are and you know it

You won't PM me said pics and you won't post said pics

Oh and weve never moved


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone for popcorn?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> She was bull shitting


actually she wasnt, have you forgot that you are all over the internet


----------



## pussycatpussycat (Aug 26, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because you are and you know it
> 
> You won't PM me said pics and you won't post said pics
> 
> Oh and weve never moved


I am on my phone not on my laptop so I cant.

Strange Montymagpie talks about moving to manchester. You and he were clearly a couple on bodybuilding forum. You posted pretty much the same kind of threads there, diets, asking how often to weigh yourself, dissing everyones advice. Anyway Tinks, Heidi and Spencer play the villians much better than you and your OH.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)




----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

What's that old saying, don't bite the hand that feeds you.

Tinks m'dear, I think you've totally misinterpreted Pussycat.

Typical


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahaha at the popcorn pic. :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> actually she wasnt, have you forgot that you are all over the internet


I am yes, my OH however is not



pussycatpussycat said:


> I am on my phone not on my laptop so I cant.
> 
> Strange Montymagpie talks about moving to manchester. You and he were clearly a couple on bodybuilding forum. You posted pretty much the same kind of threads there, diets, asking how often to weigh yourself, dissing everyones advice. Anyway Tinks, Heidi and Spencer play the villians much better than you and your OH.


We never moved to Manchester :laugh: he did mention it though, it's called a joke, I moved to LA 

Yes we are still a couple, no longer on that site though

And he never asked how often he should weigh himself (maybe you are confusing him with me there) he did argue about fruit Vs berries though

It's funny how a few posts ago you were going to post the pic but wouldn't because "mr Tink wouldn't like it" but now you can't post it as you are on a phone

Ok then :laugh:



LolaBoo said:


>


Dayum :laugh:



dougal22 said:


> What's that old saying, don't bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> Tinks m'dear, I think you've totally misinterpreted Pussycat.
> 
> Typical


Nope not at all

She came on saying a pic was my OH when it isn't

Grumpy goby even said the pic was posted by someone else in a topic my OH posted in

So yes how did I misinterpret that


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

some people just have no idea............... when someone is being kind, then wonder why people step back.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Tink, how on earth would you know every last post your OH makes?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?saf...-1.1.0....0...1ac.2.26.img..1.0.0.78tBa7yubaM

Scroll down , two pics together , both the faces have white circles over them now


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Tink, how on earth would you know every last post your OH makes?


He isnt allowed out of her sight


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> some people just have no idea............... when someone is being kind, then wonder why people step back.


I appreciate the sticking up for part but not the lying



emmaviolet said:


> Tink, how on earth would you know every last post your OH makes?


Because he told me!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because he told me!


Every post and every debate he has online? You must share a brain to know all the ins and outs of what he posts.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I appreciate the sticking up for part but not the lying
> 
> Because he told me!


going by mese, you've just been sprung :Yawn:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Can we have half time now please? I need to go and bath my kids...maybe reconvene in say 20 mins? Lol!

This is so more entertaining than Dora!


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)




----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mese said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?saf...-1.1.0....0...1ac.2.26.img..1.0.0.78tBa7yubaM
> 
> Scroll down , two pics together , both the faces have white circles over them now


This one?

http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu187/induced_drag/frontcomp-1.jpg

That's definitely not my OH :laugh:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I appreciate the sticking up for part but not the lying
> 
> Because he told me!


Did you get any cuticura today for your sweaty plates?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mese said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?saf...-1.1.0....0...1ac.2.26.img..1.0.0.78tBa7yubaM
> 
> Scroll down , two pics together , both the faces have white circles over them now


Oooh, hot bods. All a bit too much for me at my age. I'm going to have a lie down


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> going by mese, you've just been sprung :Yawn:


How have I been sprung?

That's not him


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> going by mese, you've just been sprung :Yawn:


Its Mr moon face!!! Lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Did you get any cuticura today for your sweaty plates?


No, haven't got any yet


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im not trying to prove or disprove anything ... I just googled what pc said montymagpie bodybuilding.com and found the whited out pics ... whether they were whited out after this thread started I have no idea

Just to clarify


----------

